# Wrinkles in TPO roof



## GraphicalAmbition

I recently observed a roof on a project in which I am involved that has many 3" - 4" high wrinkles. This roof is a mechanically fastened 60mil TPO roof, and was installed sometime during the winter (2014) in the Mountain West region. I did not view the roof upon installation, and was told that the wrinkles formed once the weather warmed up. I have also been told by a letter from the mfr that the wrinkles will go away in the winter, and expand in the summer. I find this hard to believe, and am wondering if anyone has seen this before, and if we should even accept the roof? Already there is evidence of quite a bit of ponding.


----------



## roofermann

TPO has a large expansion/contraction rate with changing temps, like vinyl siding. But wrinkles that size are likely due to a sub standard install. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## hotrodo351

agree, you will noticed a slight difference in weather but thats pretty bad.


----------



## Joe Roofer

TPO expands in the heat. Look at that roof when it's cold and the wrinkles will be gone. It's just the way it is. It's best to let the membrane relax in the sun a bit before fastening but some days that is not possible. PVC/Fibertite go down much better than TPO in the cold.


----------



## Detroit149

Wrinkles definitely are not appealing to the eye but they are not going to leak themselves nor compromise the overall integrity of the membrane itself. The best you can do is keep the drain area and strainer clear of debris to ensure proper drainage.


----------



## SophiaM

On a mechanically attached system,there will be some expansion and contraction.This is normal,no worries.., but...this looks like more of a incompetent work rather than just temp changes.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings

TPO roof membranes are designed to be flexible, so they contract and expand along with the roof, as the temperature changes. This actually makes them more effective, since they won't be at risk of cracking or weakening as a result of natural changes to the roof. However, it isn't clear whether that's what's happening in this photo. So, it's possible that the installation job was subpar. Does the roof's appearance change when the weather turns warm?


----------



## Hotari67

if you cannot fold the membrane wrinkle over it acceptable and warranted by most manufacturers


----------



## Rebeccatheroofer

Anyone know tricks with problems welding , anyone use a miller welder


----------



## JJAinseattle

This roof was installed in December here in Seattle...I'm saying bad install...

Any thoughts on this? I would assume this would be tighter in the winter months and lose in the summer.


----------



## OldNBroken

JJAinseattle said:


> This roof was installed in December here in Seattle...I'm saying bad install...
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I would assume this would be tighter in the winter months and lose in the summer.


Can't tell from that pic but I wouldn't necessarily say bad install, but rather just a bad idea. TPO isn't necessarily meant for aesthetic value. I guess they could have possibly tried to make sure it was smoother since it was going to show but if it doesn't leak...

Zooming in on it as much as I can it actually looks decent. What makes you think it's bad?


----------



## chucktodd

GraphicalAmbition said:


> I recently observed a roof on a project in which I am involved that has many 3" - 4" high wrinkles. This roof is a mechanically fastened 60mil TPO roof, and was installed sometime during the winter (2014) in the Mountain West region. I did not view the roof upon installation, and was told that the wrinkles formed once the weather warmed up. I have also been told by a letter from the mfr that the wrinkles will go away in the winter, and expand in the summer. I find this hard to believe, and am wondering if anyone has seen this before, and if we should even accept the roof? Already there is evidence of quite a bit of ponding.
> 
> View attachment 1437


That should NOT be happening at that level ...


----------



## JJAinseattle

OldNBroken said:


> Can't tell from that pic but I wouldn't necessarily say bad install, but rather just a bad idea. TPO isn't necessarily meant for aesthetic value. I guess they could have possibly tried to make sure it was smoother since it was going to show but if it doesn't leak...
> 
> Zooming in on it as much as I can it actually looks decent. What makes you think it's bad?


all of the wrinkles that I am seeing are making me think this is not a good install...And based on the feedback i am reading on this forum, in the summer this might get worse.


----------



## OldNBroken

JJAinseattle said:


> all of the wrinkles that I am seeing are making me think this is not a good install...And based on the feedback i am reading on this forum, in the summer this might get worse.


Yes it will more than likely have even more wrinkles in it this summer. At least you are in Seattle and not this side of the state. Your temp range isn't horribly drastic.
My point was that just because there are wrinkles does not necessarily mean it was a bad installation. I just think it's a bad idea even putting TPO on a roof that you want to be aesthetically pleasing. Most single-plies are installed for function, not aesthetics. I just wonder if the roofer kept in mind that this was going to be seen by all when he did it or just slapped it on. 

As a general rule single-plies are always best installed in the hottest times of the year. Expansion is pretty much maxed out and you get a much tighter roof when it is done. Unfortunately that can't always happen.


----------

